
Google accused of burying webmail service on search results - astdb
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/07/google-burying-webmail-service-search-results-protonmail
======
bemmu
Happy ending though, they actually got a response and a fix from Google.

~~~
mtgx
A year later...after ProtonMail took to Twitter to complain about the issue,
and after Google refused to respond to them in the previous year. Then,
"suddenly", just like Facebook "responds" to a censorship accusation after
it's all over the news, the issue got fixed. Good guy Google, I guess?!

[https://protonmail.com/blog/search-risk-
google/](https://protonmail.com/blog/search-risk-google/)

